

Hacking Word-of-Mouth: Making Referrals Work for Airbnb - gustaf
http://nerds.airbnb.com/making-referrals-work-for-airbnb/

======
gavinballard
Great write up, really enjoyed it.

One thing that I feel I've noticed is that AirBnB doesn't actively inform you
when you have or earn referral credit. I had a nice surprise the other day
when I booked a place and got it (nearly) for free.

Is that a conscious decision on AirBnB's part?

~~~
gustaf
Stay tuned. We've gotten a lot of feedback around this and will get a lot
better at this.

------
thatthatis
How exactly is the user information passed to the app download?

~~~
gustaf
using meta-data via the device fingerprinting.

